# فهرس موضوعات هامة ومفيدة للبناء الروحي - موضوعات مثبتة



## aymonded (17 سبتمبر 2015)

*سوف يتم وضع الموضوعات المثبتة منذ فترة طويلة ولا يوجد فيها تفاعل
وبسبب أهميتها سيتم وضعها هنا لإتاحة تثبيت موضوعات أخرى هامة

*​*+ الطاعة العمياء _ أنتوني كونياريس*
*+ الاهوت بين قلب مُشتاق وعقل جِامح(خواطر لاهوتية)*
*+ أعظم موهبة _ يوحنا ذهبي الفم*
*+ صليبك ولازم تشيله*
*‏+ أفحص مشاعرك في ضوء الحق الإلهي
**+ المسيح (الحق) أصبح عثرة*
*+ مناظرة روحية...........مع المشرف الجميل ايموند*
*+ اسأل ومرشدنا الروحى ُيجيب ..*
*+ رسالة خاصة وهامة جداً للمبتدئين في الإيمان والطريق الروحي*
* + فهرس موضوع دراسة في الذبائح والتقديمات في الكتاب المقدس*
​


----------



## aymonded (17 سبتمبر 2015)

فهرس موضوعات التي تم تثبيتها في القسم منذ فترة طويلة جداً
وتم وضعها هنا لكي يُعطى فرصة للموضوعات الأخرى لتثبيتها
وللوصل للموضوعات يرجى الضغط على عنوان الموضوع 
وسيتم كل شهر وضع عناوين الموضوعات المختاره للتثبيت


1 - الخلوة مع الله - للعضوة happy angel
2 - حملة الرجوع لأحضان الفادي للعضو johna&jesus
3 - لماذا ارتبك بأمور العال الشرير للعضو KOKOMAN
4 - شاهد واسمع العظة وعايزين تعليقك الروحى للعضو ABOTARBO
5 - عظات روحية متنوعة لآباء الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية للعضو ABOTARBO
6 - السرّ الحقيقي لكآباتنا وضيقنا المُرّ وكيف نتخلص منه للعضو aymonded 
7 - ما بين وصية المسيح وإمكانيات الإنسان الطبيعي وكيف نعيش مسحيين للعضو aymonded
8 - في تعليم المبتدئين، الجزء الرابع تابع نؤمن بإله واحد
9 - موضوع مهم رجاء الاطلاع للأهمية القصوى، وأرجو ان تغفروا لي
10 - ++ ( فهرس لمواضيع المرشد الروحى ) ++
11 - جديـــــــــد -  تنبيه  هام جدا يرجى الإطلاع عليه - جديـــــــــــد
12 -بمناسبة بدء العام الدراسي الجديد - رسالة إرشادية للطلبة​


----------

